# Các Loài Hoa Tươi Ăn Thịt Có Vẻ Đẹp Chết Người P1



## hoatuoidanang (8 Tháng năm 2015)

*Thường bạn chỉ thấy động vật ăn thịt thôi đúng không nhưng tôi xin nói rằng thực vật cũng ăn thịt được đấy.
*
*Hoa Tươi Đà Nẵng* xin giới thiệu đến bạn đọc *Các loài hoa tươi ăn thịt có vẻ đẹp chết người P1*, cùng tìm hiểu nhé.

*1. Dứa ăn thịt - Bromeliads :  *là loại cây thuộc họ Dứa. Cấu tạo thân sẽ có những chiếc lá ôm xung quanh ở giữa vùng trũng có *hoa*, và nơi đây hoa sẽ tiết ra chất lỏng thu hút côn trùng.

http://3.bp.************/-QgtW_PJ-UK4/VUwihSCJyPI/AAAAAAAAH_I/pOfRPetWTo8/s1600/dienhoadanang-Hoa-Tuoi-Da-Nang-Cac-loai-hoa-an-thit-dep-chet-nguoi-1-dua-an-thit-bromedliads.jpg
 Khi côn trùng nghe mùi sẽ bị hấp dẫn đến và rơi vào bẫy chất lỏng đó và không thể thoát ra được. Bởi chất lỏng là loại keo siêu dính rất chặt.

*2. Cây Rắn Hổ Mang - Darlingtonia Ifurita : *loài cây này phân bố chủ yếu ở ở phía bắc California và phía nam Oregon, nước Mỹ. Chúng được tìm thấy chủ yếu là ở các vùng đầm lầy nơi ẩm ướt, có thể đạt kích thước lên tới 2 mét.

http://1.bp.************/-9BFX7sQdUNM/VUwihV1kMBI/AAAAAAAAH_M/rjvM9Vs4G9U/s1600/dienhoadanang-Hoa-Tuoi-Da-Nang-Cac-loai-hoa-an-thit-dep-chet-nguoi-2-cay-ran-ho-mang-darlingtonia-ifurita.jpg
 Lá của loài cây này có hình dáng một con rắn hổ mang đang thè lưỡi. “Chiếc lưỡi” này sẽ làm nhiệm vụ thu hút con mồi. Khi con mồi sập bẫy, nó sẽ bị hút lên vùng đỉnh cây và tại đây, chúng sẽ bị một loại nước nhấn chìm cho đến chết, bị phân hủy bởi các vi sinh vật và cây sẽ hút loại nước trên để nuôi dưỡng cơ thể.

*3. Cây Roridula : *có dạng thân dài có các gai nhỏ trên thân tiết ra chất nhầy có mùi hương mật ngọt nhằm mục đích thu hút sâu bọ đến gần và bắt dính chúng nếu bay vào.

http://4.bp.************/-z9XAG7fZq3A/VUwihaiF3tI/AAAAAAAAH_E/Ot-uH2A0kVY/s1600/dienhoadanang-Hoa-Tuoi-Da-Nang-Cac-loai-hoa-an-thit-dep-chet-nguoi-3-cay-Roridula.jpg
 Khi con mồi dính bẫy, các chất tiêu hóa ngay lập tức “bủa vây” và khiến con mồi thối rữa dần, cây sẽ hấp thụ dinh dưỡng từ đó.

*4. Cây nắp ấm - Nepenthesbicalcarata : *chúng có khá nhiều phân loài khác nhau và có hình dạng khác nhau nhưng chúng lại có 1 điểm chung ở loài của mình là phần lá của chúng đều có tạo hình chiếc ấm khá độc đáo.

http://4.bp.************/-VK84E2NlFFs/VUwiiARaqgI/AAAAAAAAH_o/phcTYWV2m6Q/s1600/dienhoadanang-Hoa-Tuoi-Da-Nang-Cac-loai-hoa-an-thit-dep-chet-nguoi-4-cay-nap-am-Nepenthesbicalcarata.jpg

Bên trong “chiếc ấm” này chứa các chất nhầy là các enzim tiêu hóa và các lông xung quanh để bắt con mồi. Khi con mồi bay vào, một phần lá hình chiếc nắp ngay lập tức khép lại tóm gọn con mồi và chúng dần bị men tiêu hóa phân hủy dần.

*5. Cây gọng vó - Drosera :* có tên khoa học là Drosera burmannii Vahl, chúng có hơn 170 phân loài khác nhau, chúng là loài cây ăn thịt khá phổ biến khắp nơi trên thế giới. Chúng thường được tìm thấy ở các bãi bùn lây, hình dáng của chúng có lông gai màu sắc sặc sỡ, đầu lông gai có tiết ra một chất nhầy và đây chính là chiếc bẫy để “dụ” côn trùng vào đó. 

http://3.bp.************/-fgrM7zm4kkw/VUwiikeHqgI/AAAAAAAAH_U/E0GEOtzJ_04/s1600/dienhoadanang-Hoa-Tuoi-Da-Nang-Cac-loai-hoa-an-thit-dep-chet-nguoi-5-cay-gong-vo-drosera.jpg
Khi côn trùng bay vào, các chất nhầy sẽ giữ côn trùng lại. Càng vùng vẫy, chúng sẽ càng bị dính chặt và một hồi sau thì kiệt sức. Sau đó, cây sẽ tiết ra chất tiêu hóa và con mồi sẽ bị “ăn” trong khoảng 2 ngày, những bộ phận con mồi không thể tiêu hóa sẽ bị gió thổi bay.

*6. Cây Hố Bẫy - Sarracenia :* Có tên khoa học là Sarracenia, loài cây này sống chủ yếu trong các đầm lầy Bắc Mỹ.

http://4.bp.************/-MBbRgwzibCs/VUwijNHFNGI/AAAAAAAAH_Y/EyrQ3zeuqdM/s1600/dienhoadanang-Hoa-Tuoi-Da-Nang-Cac-loai-hoa-an-thit-dep-chet-nguoi-6-cay-ho-bay-Sarracenia.jpg
 Cây hố bẫy có hình dáng khá giống cây nắp ấm nhưng có bao đài dài hơn, phiến lá có nắp sặc sỡ, bên trong chiếc bao đài đó có nhiều tuyến tiết mật thu hút sâu bọ. Cách cây hố bẫy săn mồi khá giống cây nắp ấm.

Còn nữa...

Theo *Điện Hoa Đà Nẵng*


----------

